# First pickin thread



## farmer steve (Apr 21, 2013)

Use this thread to show everyone your 1st pickin of the stuff you grow this year.FS



View attachment 291628
Went over the patch sat. afternoon because of possible frost sat nite.needless to say it has been devoured already.


----------



## Genius. (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't been able to do a thing in my garden yet this year. The temps are not getting much over the low 40's, the warm days its been raining (5 1/2" on Thursday) and last night it got to 20*

This sucks


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Apr 22, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> Use this thread to show everyone your 1st pickin of the stuff you grow this year.FS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.

Over the weekend I was able to dig up some 3 year old plants from where I moved from and brought them here. I had planted them from seed. I ate a couple stems about half as long as yours but nothing like that.


----------

